# [RESOLVED] AVA Music Group - Terrible support, completely unresponsive



## NekujaK (Mar 4, 2022)

Yesterday I purchased a couple of SFX libraries from AVA Music Group. The order went thru fine, but the download links they sent me are broken (error message: "All access to this object has been disabled").

I tried contacting them 3 different ways: live chat on their website, support form on website, and direct email to support. Didn't get any confirmation or response, other than the live chat bot saying they'll email me back in a few minutes. It's been over 24 hours, and I've heard nothing (yes, checked spam/junk folders).

This is my first purchase from AVA, and as a result of this experience, it will be my last. I decided to give them a try after reading some glowing recommendations on this forum.

What's particularly disappointing is I bought these samples for a project that's on a fairly tight deadline, so this is a complete fail by AVA. If you're going to cater to music professionals, then conduct your business in a professional manner.

If anyone has any suggestions for other ways to prod them, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 4, 2022)

Let's page @karelpsota to see if that might help.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestion, @Polkasound.

In the meantime, I just received an email response to yesterday's attempted live chat, and they sent me new direct links. All is well


----------

